# Anyone got /had sinusitis ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My OH ( safariboy) is currently suffering from an attack of acute sinusitis. He's not been well for 3 weeks now despite antibiotics, paracetamol and steam inhalents. He has headaches but no blocked nose or stuffiness

Phoning for another doctor's appointment this morning the receptionist told me that " there is a lot of it about " and she was only now getting better after a long bout of it. This was the first we 'd heard of it being around.

Has anyone on here got it or suffered from it over the past month or two ?
Any hints from sufferers as to what we can do ? We've already cancelled one trip away and don't want to cancel half term as well !

G


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi G, Raging here too. Sorry can't help with treatment, but tell him to wear sunglasses when possible as it really DOES help. The light seems to make things worse and I found the sunglasses reduced the awful achiness.

If the pain gets atrocious through the night, a cool compress on the back of the neck can help, but mainly it seems to be just hang in there and time heals. (Oh and loads of fluid - non-alcoholic).


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I have had it in the past, antibiotics helped but you have already had those, maybe you need another course, if you can take antiinflamitorys with your paracetamol that can also help but make sure you take them with or after food, the steam inhalations should help also, although your nose is not blocked I always found that decongestants help as they reduce swellings in the nasal passages, that is of course if you are not taking any other medication or suffer high blood pressure, you can check with your pharmacist, I would ask for their own brand (usually cheaper), if you still don't get any relief then could it not be some sort of allergy??

( sorry healthcare training taking over again) :wink: :roll:


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Definitely try another course antibiotics and I found decongestants worked. No guarantees though and I think you'll just have to tough it. H


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

runoutofnames said:


> Hi G, Raging here too. S).


Thanks very much, this is so reassuring ! He gets ill on a once-every- 10 years basis and this has really had me worried. It's good to know that it is something that will pass and it is affecting others- if you see what I mean !

Thank you both, he's going to the doctor again tomorrow but meanwhile we'll try everything.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Thank you both, he's going to the doctor again tomorrow but meanwhile we'll try everything.
> G


Have sent you a PM Grizzly.


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello Grizzly

I have suffered from this for years (and so has my mum).
I have found a nasal spray with just sea water 8O which I find extremely helpful I think it is called Sterimar but I'm not sure. If you ask the pharmacist they should find the right stuff, if not I can PM you when I get home.
We also have humidifiers on all the radiators, as this also helps.
I only seem to suffer in the winter when the heating is on.

Hope he feels better soon

Sandra


----------



## 108868 (Dec 26, 2007)

My wife has a facial sauna which she doesn't use but I do. Just add a few menthol crystals to the water available from the chemist in a small tub. This way you can breathe the effects in slowly. Works a treat for me, I get it alot.

Good Luck

Brian.


----------



## Jimbotdy (Sep 7, 2005)

*Sinusitis*

STERIMAR ,salt water nasal spray ,works for me .
Have tried all the antibiotics and found this is more effective ,any Pharmacy should have it .
No drugs ,no side effects .Have used a spray called Nasonex ,now only use spray.
Good luck with it ..

Jim


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I had a few attacks about 50 years ago, it was really debilitating.
Since then I ALWAYS have a handkerchief in my pocket and NEVER ever 'sniff'. I keep my nose clear ALL the time.
I ALWAYS have a Vick (now called 'Vicks' for some reason) inhaler to hand.
If in doubt I stick some Vick(s) rub up each nostril.

It's only ever 'threatened' since then and never been a problem  

HTH.

PS. Quote:- "We also have humidifiers on all the radiators, as this also helps" I believe that dry air may antagonise the problem???


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

I have suffered with this horrible condition ever since I was a teenager and it is a nightmare.

When I was 13 the only 'cure' was to get out in the fresh air and breath in as much as possible through the nose! We had an old fashioned gas fire at that time and it really did aggravate the condition.

I tried Mucron in the past - never to be repeated - it gave me hallucinations and heart palpitations and the active ingredient that was used in this and other similar remedies was actually banned in USA and other countries so please take care. It has been proved to cause strokes - mostly in women so reports say. I can't for the life of me remember the name of this ingredient it was more commonly known by initials like PLP or something like that and I think started off phenyle....... (ingredients might have changed now).

So, what can you do? I went to an ENT specialist and he suggested a very simple nasal spray if the nose remains blocked following a cold and told me to buy Afrazine made by Schering - Plough. I only use it a couple of times and it clears my head for relief but does not get entirely rid of the sinus. I'm sure you already know that the pain is caused by mucus getting trapped in the hollow bones around the head - especially eye sockets, forehead and often around the ears as well - however the relief is great whilst it is clearing itself up.

http://hcd2.bupa.co.uk/fact_sheets/Mosby_factsheets/Sinusitis.html

I have had it recently and had no cold at all prior so was surprised to be suffering with it. A good old fashioned hot curry or stew making the nose run sometimes helps as it clears the tubes so to speak.

Look up cluster headaches on the web as well just in case it isn't sinusitis. Many years ago I had an xray and they told me there was not much evidence of blocked sinuses to see but I was in agony. I still get very sore tender areas on top of head and all the normal symptoms of sinus. This is not very nice but sometimes you blow your nose and a tiny hard lump of yuk flys out and hey presto the pain goes. It only needs a very small amount of hardened mucus to get lodged to cause immense pain.

What works for one person wont work for another so just keep trying anything and see what helps. I'm not a great lover of anti-biotics to be honest and think they can cause more problems than you have to start with. My GP told me to lay on the bed with my head at the foot end and hang my head over the end whilst inhaling as it helped to drain the mucus - didn't work for me but other sufferers I know found it helped them.

Good Luck and my sympathy to your poor hubby it is a wretched condition to have and not much help available. If I think of anything else I will PM you.


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi Grizzly

My OH had a bad cold some months ago which developed into sinusitis. She was in constant pain, had trouble sleeping [had to be propped up etc] and was in a very bad way. She went to the doctors, got antibiotics, spray etc which did nothing. She was then given an appointment to see a specialist [to check for polyps] some five weeks hence. On a day when she felt a little better, we had an Indian takeaway, her choice being chicken garlic. This is mega packed with 1mm thick slices of garlic. Some hours later she said she felt as though something was changing in her condition. Next morning there was quite an improvement. We wondered if if it could possibly be down to the garlic? I looked on the internet and was very suprised to read that sinusitis is fungal as opposed to viral. Garlic is proven to be one of the most powerful fungal killers [it even kills MRSA apparently]. Three days later it was just like a common cold. All head pain and aching jaw etc had gone. As a previous post said, not all things work for every person, but it must certainly be worth giving it a try. Hope it proves to be a winner in your case.

Regards
Dave


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

*Man Flu*

Hi All

Don't really know what Sinusitis is, but can confirm I have been suffering for over 3 weeks with the worst ''COLD'' I have ever had, lasted 2 weeks without going to the doctors, who has but me on antibiotics and told me I should have come sooner.

The ''COLD'' started with running eyes and completely blocked nose, this then moved down to my throat and now onto me chest, still suffering if not cleared for the end of the week going back to doctors for a change of antibiotics

I hate being ill
I hate this time of the year
You've guest it I am fed up

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

I suffered for years with Sinusitus tried absolutely everything known to man to try and relieve it but nothing worked for me. I have never known pain like it...felt as though my whole head was going to explode for anything up to 3 weeks at a time.
In the end I had to have an operation last August to clear them out and move my spetum over...not the most pleasant experience of my life, but well worth it as fingers crossed have not suffered since.

Annie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you everyone. I've printed off the suggestions and we'll try them all until we get something that works.

As someone who has never -touch wood, fingers crossed- suffered from sinusitis I feel a lot more sympathetic towards sufferers now !

G


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi G,

we had what you describe exactly, well my son and I did, this came on after the man colds we had  I managed to keep my nose clear but still felt the pain.

My 17yr old son was suffering terribly at night, unable to sleep - as was I then - So I tried the steam, tried hot this and that to no avail.

The only cure which was almost instant relief was some Olbas oil mixed into a mug of steaming hot water, he held it carefully under his chin and inhaled the steam from the mug, with-in minutes he was feeling a lot better and the stuffed up nose was clearing.

We kept the mug there for 20 minutes after which time he was able to settle and sleep, did this every night after and helped greatly.

http://www.olbas.co.uk/

MHS…Rob


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Grizzly

Don't think I made myself clear, a humidifier puts moisture in the air.
We have those china things hanging on the radiators filled with water, not particularly attractive, but does the job.

Sandra


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

You were perfectly clear Sandra...I think I muddied the water  
I meant to say...a very good idea so that the air doesn't get too dry and antagonise the problem


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

You can use a Sinutab type of pharmaceutical. They also do a nasal spray version too, which delivers the stuff dirctly up your snout and into the sinuses, this is actually more effective than the tablets.

Antibiotics are ok, but eventually an immunity develops, which although rare, can be a problem if the Sinusitis is regularily reoccurring. Decongestants are the best bet.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> You can use a Sinutab type of pharmaceutical. They also do a nasal spray version too, which delivers the stuff dirctly up your snout and into the sinuses, this is actually more effective than the tablets.
> 
> Antibiotics are ok, but eventually an immunity develops, which although rare, can be a problem if the Sinusitis is regularily reoccurring. Decongestants are the best bet.


  I do love your bedside manner doc, noticed your other post earlier 

I tried, well at least my wife did, to get the nasal spray, the pharmacy said nothing was available in spray? I knew it was and now you have confirmed it, must change our pharmacy it seems!

EDIT: I meant to say, we very rarely do antibiotics, I have never had any that I can remember (maybe when really young)  My family on very rare occasions, having a doctor that does not just prescribe them automatically helps :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

My Boss is a pharmacist, and when I medic for the Production compnaies thats whay I provide for both the punters and me. ( Not the same bottle of course ) however its actually made by sinutab, and I'm looking at a bottle of it as I type, so your Pharmacist either couldnt be bothered to look or doesnt sell it, its defferently for sale, and its an over the counter product, so no script needed.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> My Boss is a pharmacist, and when I medic for the Production compnaies thats whay I provide for both the punters and me. ( Not the same bottle of course ) however its actually made by sinutab, and I'm looking at a bottle of it as I type, so your Pharmacist either couldnt be bothered to look or doesnt sell it, its defferently for sale, and its an over the counter product, so no script needed.


Thanks bandaid 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

I had one really bad bout of sinusitis and it made me feel worse than anything else I have had. 
Mine came after a cold and I now take 1000mg vit C twice a day if I have any symptoms of a cold,it works well for me, and I have not had a cold for several years. I stop it as soon as the symptoms go.

Lesley


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sinusitis?*

 Buon giorno tutti.
I simply just had to come in on this thread, because I suffered most of my life from 'sinusitis'. Severe headaches, catarrh, sometimes slightly blurred vision, sometimes a temperature. Was told by various doctors that an operation was possible, but the cure was worse than the ailment. Went through most of my life on the strength of analgesics, after having tried of course inhalation and other such things.

Then in October 2003 I was struck by a TIA - lost some vision, but never had a 'sinusitis' headache since. Draw your own conlcusions, and have yourselves checked out.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Sinusitis*

I have suffered from bouts of Sinusitis for most of my life. Got to the stage where they thought the only remedy was to drill out my nasal passages.
Just before this procedure was carried out I met my future father in law who had the same problems, had had the operation which had failed completely so I chickened out.
I always have a sinus inhaler handy, use decongestantants when necessary and never sniff. I can tell when a bout is coming on the viscosity and colour of nasal discharge changes completely. YUK.

Steve


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The pollen count will be rising and that surely is not going to help people who suffer with their sinuses. My wife takes an anti-histamine, Cetirizine Hydrochloride. and that certainly helps.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I too suffer from chronic sinusitis. I’ve had surgery once to remove bits of bone to improve drainage, and more recently a polypectomy. They gave me some temporary relief for several months, but the condition returned. Sinusitis sufferers have my sympathy. We seem to get worse symptoms, for longer, if we get catch a common cold. 

Oddly enough, central heating and dry air actually seems to help me breathe, as does driving with the aircon on. 

Painful episodes are often triggered by exposure to chilly winds, so I’ve become a fair weather walker. 

The condition always seems harder to manage during the hayfever season. I think that pollen from yellow Oilseed Rape is the worst irritant for sinuses. Some hayfever remedies are not recommended if you have sinusitis and may make things worse so I use them sparingly. 

Thank you to other helpful posters for your suggested remedies, which I will try. 

SD


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What does TIA stand for? :roll:


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

eddied said:


> Severe headaches, catarrh, sometimes slightly blurred vision, sometimes a temperature.


I've been suffering with the Sinusitis for a few years now. All the above symptoms and also dull ear ache and pain in my teeth too. I had a bad attack of it a few weeks ago and took Sinutab and also got very early nights which I think helps alot (if possible). I like the sound of the STERIMAR Salt Water nosal spray which I will go a purchase.  



eddied said:


> :Then in October 2003 I was struck by a TIA - lost some vision, but never had a 'sinusitis' headache since.


I was wondering what TIA was too??

Julie


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

T.I.A. 

Trans Eschaemic Attack.

Usually described as a Mini Stroke. Which is accurate but oddly not.
Bit of a contradiction really at first but actually isn't, and I'll try to explain why.

A Stroke is a Cerebral Vascular Accident, which means that a blood vessel supplying the braain ruptures with a consequent loss of Oxygen to the affected part, which gives the usual signs of "Stroke" , e.g. loss of muscle tone to the face, loss of control or use of any or all limbs, usual stuff. This means that with a C.V.A. the signs are more prolonged, possibly permanent, sometime recovery is protracted and takes an awful lot of effort and time.

OK. So TIA, or Mini Stroke, is caused by the same rupture of the Blood vessels, but the blood vessel tends to be much less significant in the area of the brain it supplies, its normally a smaller capilliary rather than a major vessel, the resultant sign and symptoms are less obvioous, and recovery tends to be within 24-48 hours, its considered by some to be a " warning stroke" and its the body giving a clue that the person should make some changes to lifestyle, however, its a bit like a heart attack, in that any stroke, TIA isnt really a benefit. 
TIAs are not uncommon, and end to be suffered in reasonable numbers by people in the age groups of 60 plus to 70, if you are lucky the first will be the last, but the tendency is that TIAs can be multiple, and some folks I have seem have had 4 or so before the big one. 
However, if family history is ok, and there's no huge numbers of immediate family ( parents, grandparents, siblings etc) suffering strokes, and the root cause ( lifestyle, incl. smoking, weight, alcohol, exercise) can be addressed, with suitable control of blood pressure, then the prognosis is pretty ok really.
I'm not offering medical advice merely information which can be further researched if anyone is interested.
oh and if the above lifestyle, family history etc. is fine, dont worry, but be aware.

hope its interesting


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buona sera bandaid, a fairly good if not exhaustive run down on TIA. What I intended was that older sinusitis sufferers should maybe have their blood pressure etc, checked out. What became obvious in my case was that the symptons were in fact caused by a blood vessel bursting to burst. Do not however reccomend a TIA as a cure for sinusitis. Used to be a good tempered bloke renowned for my patience and with a pretty sharp memory. Have turned into an irritable bad tempered old git, and deaf and forgetful to boot!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I had a similar problem for months last year and went to see ENT specialist and he diagnosed nasal polypectomy, septoplasty and turbinates. Had to have an op on nose in March this year and since problem has cleared up and can breath clearly again with more oxygen getting to body. I use a salt water nasal spray but avoid steriod sprays


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

eddied, wasnt sposed to be exhaustive a description, but a note jotted down to give basic information to those who asked, more detail is do-able but not if you have my levels of idleness, anyway, you're right, its mostly the Hypertension which gives rise to most CVA/TIA crisis, however, its the holistic thing that results in hypertension, so family history, same as heart problems, plays a fairly significant part. 

Having your B/P checked regularily is important, but equally its important to make sure its checked on a calibrated machine. So if you buy one of those DIY sphigs, then I would humbly suggest, have your B/P checked at your G.P. then go home, chill out and take the reading off your own kit. Note the reading, and then you have a base line to check in future.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I stopped smoking in June last year, got my first ever bout of sinusitis in July, and I've had it on and off ever since. The only stuff I've been given is beconase aqueous nasal spray which helps very slightly.
i've suffered quite badly this week though, I feel like I've been hit in the face with a spade.

Zoe


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

It's important to remember that that decongestants taken orally or as a spray can increase your blood pressure, which is why, if you ask for pharmacist, they are not recommended for people who take blood pressure tablets. 
Increased blood pressure= increased chance of a TIA or stroke! 

My favourite is steam. 

Place a bowl of hot (not boiling) water and ,if you wish something aromatic, menthol and eucalyptus, in a bowl at the end of the bed. Then lie on the bed with your head hanging over the end, so your head is over the bowl, then put a towel over your head and the bowl. This is supposed to help drain the sinuses. 
The idea is this puts your head in a similar position to a four legged animal. Try it and see?
Andy


----------

